# Pages sur iCloud : Comment zoomer?



## ZANTAR2054 (28 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour
Sur l'app Pages iOS et MacOS, on zoom et dézoom facilement en éloignant/rapprochant ses deux doigts (le pinch to zoom). Mais sur Pages sur iCloud, ça ne fonctionne pas… On a juste un menu déroulant en haut à gauche avec les niveaux de zoom de 25% à 400% mais ce n'est pas pratique.
*Comment zoomer sur iCloud?


*


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Ça marche… et ça ne marche pas. En fait, avec un navigateur compatible (Safari) on zoome bien mais c'est la page web, donc toute l'application Pages iCloud qui zoome. Et c'est encore moins pratique que le menu déroulant.

Le truc pas trop mal :
– tu te mets sur Ajuster la largeur (Fit Width)
– tu redimensionnes la fenêtre de Safari (ça viendra avec)

M'enfin, c'est un pis-aller.


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (29 Novembre 2019)

C’est décevant. Le zoom est une fonction primordiale. [emoji106]Merci Moonwalker pour ta réponse


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (2 Décembre 2019)

Les raccourcis claviers cmd > et cmd < permettent de zoomer facilement.
Voici la liste des raccourcis pour Pages sur iCloud.




__





						Raccourcis clavier dans Pages pour iCloud
					

Consultez la liste des raccourcis clavier que vous pouvez utiliser pour exécuter des tâches dans Pages pour iCloud.



					support.apple.com


----------

